# Running reefing lines through the boom.



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm sailing a Hunter 30 (1989). I would like to set up a reefing system that can be managed from the cockpit.
I've looked at slab reefing diagrams etc. on line. All of them seem to require a block or blocks at the foot of the mast.
I have two spare sheaves at each end of my boom.
Could I run a line from the reefing cringle on the luff, through the boom and secure it via a cam cleat (or horn cleat if recommended) at the end of the boom. I was thinking that I would not need to secure the cringle on the pig tail.
I was thinking of using the existing outhaul and just ease it to the leach reefing cringle.
Does this sound do-able?
Thanks


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

FW I found this, http://www.guildmark.com/crumpet/IsomatDoubleReefingBig.gif









I have an isomat boom and mast on my boat. and that looks awful complicated! If I ever get around to setting up reefing lines I'd like to use some the sheaves for in the boom somehow. The outhaul uses the block inside the boom and that's all I think I'd want in there.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

FW, I don't think what you describe will be practical. When you need to reef in worsening conditions trying to move the outhaul connection will prove very difficult, if not dangerous... And its not guaranteed that the boom end will be easily reachable from the cockpit. 

Even the boom won't be compliantly sitting ther during the operation-you're quite likely to lose some teeth as the boom does its dance. 

Slab reefing has been around a while- no need to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Everything you said. Also would add that if your singlehanded all that gets even harder. I would stick to slab.

Brad
s/v KIVALO



Faster said:


> FW, i don't think what you describe will be practical. When you need to reef in worsening conditions trying to move the outhaul connection will prove very difficult, if not dangerous... And its not guaranteed that the boom end will be easily reachable crom the cockpit.
> 
> Even the boom won't be compliantly sitting ther during the operation-you're quite likely to lose some teeth as the boom does its dance.
> 
> Slab reefing has been around a while- no need to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Faster said:


> FW, i don't think what you describe will be practical. When you need to reef in worsening conditions trying to move the outhaul connection will prove very difficult, if not dangerous... And its not guaranteed that the boom end will be easily reachable crom the cockpit.
> 
> Even the boom won't be compliantly sitting ther during the operation-you're quite likely to lose some teeth as the boom does its dance.
> 
> Slab reefing has been around a while- no need to re-invent the wheel.


That makes sense.
I was wondering if the sheaves in the boom are robust enough to use in the reefing system?
Could I run my line from the leech reefing cringle down through the boom, up to the luff cringle then down to a block at the foot of the mast and back to the cockpit?
The luff reefing cringles are actually rings (they do not go through the sail). Would I need to have a block attached to the ring, or would the line slide through fairly when under load? (I'm thinking probably not).
Although in Denise's diagram it looks as though the line is passed through the leech cringle and is drawn through under load.
I'm looking for a way to reef from the cockpit with as few lines and additional blocks as possible.
Thanks


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

My Cal 33-2 has 2 reefs with the lines led to the cockpit. It's a two line system - one for the leech line and one for the luff. So a total of four lines. Each is led back to the cockpit to a clutch and a cabintop winch which serves multiple lines. Reefing consists of releasing the main sheet, dropping the main halyard a sufficient amount, tightening the two reefing lines, tightening the halyard, and then sheeting in the main. I have not heard many good things about single line reefing systems. Too much friction.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The diagram Denise posted above is as good a way as any (the black line is a flattening reef, but the upper line shown is the way to run the first reef.)

Is the halyard already in the cockpit? If so it makes sense to run everything else back too, but if the halyard is still on the mast then it may be better to run your reeflines just to the gooseneck area, then all reefing activitly is done from a single station.

Single line reefing can be high friction, but use of good blocks will help while adding to the cost. The sheaves in the boom are intended for that purpose.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

the more I look over that set up above the more I like it. BUT! it's just too busy inside the boom for my comfort. Shuttle blocks? They would have to be on some kind of track too. I guess the were lost from the boom on my boat!


----------

